# Japanese Knife Society Videos- Technique with Single Bevel Knives



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

It seems that some people have never seen these, so i thought i'd post them here for everyone to see:

[video=youtube;HaEYZZapaTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaEYZZapaTs[/video]

[video=youtube;AEjt3608-pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEjt3608-pM[/video]

[video=youtube;2MT7PRopK08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MT7PRopK08[/video]

[video=youtube;CKnhOGc68YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKnhOGc68YY[/video]

[video=youtube;NrBjgFfeo4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBjgFfeo4A[/video]

[video=youtube;Ox2wgKuV_X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox2wgKuV_X0[/video]

[video=youtube;iCz2RkmtWYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCz2RkmtWYM[/video]

[video=youtube;5FSIn3i1GQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FSIn3i1GQU[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 1, 2013)

Love these vids Jon. I think I could watch katsuramuki all day long. I still suck at it though. 
Practice Practice Practice!!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got 1/2 dozen cukes and 5lbs of daikon to work through this weekend. maybe I'll improve to the level of "crappy job" this weekend


----------



## Chefdog (Feb 1, 2013)

Jon, is Ike jime commonplace in Japan, or is it mostly used by chefs from a certain area (Kyoto?) or at more high end restaurants? Have you worked with chefs using the technique to dispatch fish?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

not commonplace, but much more common, especially at higher end places or direct from the fishermen


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 1, 2013)

for anyone else who didn't know that term:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikejime


----------



## Chefdog (Feb 1, 2013)

JBroida said:


> not commonplace, but much more common, especially at higher end places or direct from the fishermen



Thanks. Assuming you've eaten fish butchered that way, is there a noticeable difference in texture?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2013)

yes... but there are a lot of factors that go into it more than just that. That being said, if it were up to me and i had the time, i would do it as much as possible.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Feb 2, 2013)

Some of the best restaurateurs here in NZ that also do their own fishing are great supporters of this technique


----------



## bieniek (Feb 2, 2013)

Would be very nice to see some more of those awesome videos!


----------



## cschoedler (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes at night my girlfriend catches me watching these or itasan18 videos and thinks I'm watching porn. I would think Itasans music would give it away by now


----------



## bear1889 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow just wow on the fish


----------



## Yoni Lang (Feb 6, 2013)

work all day at sushi restaurant watching people cut fish... come home and watch videos of people cutting fish:dontknow:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 6, 2013)

bear1889 said:


> Wow just wow on the fish


 +1
That fish. I know what is done and how its done, but seeing it made me a bit squeamish. 

Great videos!


----------

